# No water pressure in my pressure tank



## GordH (May 12, 2008)

I draw water from a river about 70 feet away with an elevation of about 25 feet. Water is drawn by a 3/4 horsepower jet pump with shallow well orfice application.

It generally takes 12-15 minutes to fill my small pressure tank and water heater (I think a 20 gallon or so...a small one anyway).

In the last week it's been harder than usual to draw water. At first I thought perhaps because the river current had increased so I adjusted the foot valve and reprimed.

My gauges presently read about 30psi or so on the pump (and usually stay around there) and 20 on the pressure tank.

Because of these figures, I'm wondering if I have sediment build up in my tank and the water can't get through from the pump to the tank. I suspect this because I've always seen some fine sediment in my toilet tank and from time to time through other faucets in the house.

My next step seems to be to drain the pressure tank (I should mention that I have no water coming throught the air valve so I asssume the bladder is ok). In draining the tank, I can't for the life of me find the drain plug...just the the large pipe running from the pump to the cross assembly to the pressure tank and hot water tank. Do they make pressure tanks without drain plugs? Do you drain from one of the cross assembly plugs? If so would this be effective? The pressure tank is a H2OW-TO.

Am I even on the right track?

Please help...this has been driving me crazy and has been a "nagging splinter" since I first began building in 2003. 


Gord


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The pressure tank air pressure should be two psi below your pump cut-on pressure (i.e. 18 psi for a 20 psi cut-on/40 psi cut-off). 
With the pump off and the water pressure drained down, check the air pressure of the tank with a tire gauge. It should be 2 psi below the cut-on, as said. If it's too high, bleed it off. If it's to low, air it up with a bicycle pump or portable air tank or compressor. 
After you have the air pressure correct, next - with the power to the pump off for safety - check the pressure switch and the water connection for clogging. Take it apart and clean it out, as well as the gauge.
Run the pump to test it. It should be coming on at about 20 psi and cutting off at about 40. If it isn't building up to 40 psi for cut-off, turn the adjustable nut(s) on the pressure switch down slightly to increase the pressure. You may have to turn the power on and off while you're adjusting the switch if you aren't comfortable working next to exposed hot wiring (to switch). 
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## GordH (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mike!
Sorry to take so long to thank you....I ran into internet problems and have been off line for the last few days.

Thanks for your advice....I've got water again...but another problem you can hopefully help with...

As I said, I've got water now, but the pressure tank and hot water tank are taking up to 40 minutes to fill. On a positive note, I seem to have more water on hand and I can use water more frequently before the pump kicks in.

What concerns me is that the gauge on the pump reads about 35 psi during filling, the gauge on the tank goes up very slowly until the cutoff at 40 psi (it seems almost like something is holding the water back). I did as you said, drained both tanks completely, took apart the jet pump and cleaned with my compressor all the parts (ejector, orfice tube etc). I also fired compressed air into the pipes to clean out any remaining sediment in both tanks. I than added 18psi to the pressure tank. It just seems that 40 minutes seems to be a long time to fill up the tanks (as I said, I don't know the capacity...they're both about 3 feet tall). I am pulling water from about 70 feet away with an elevation of about 20 feet. Would this long fill time be the result of an inaccurate reading of air pressure (too high/or low); Or should I just accept this as I am pulling and not pushing water at this distance. The pump is running cool so I'm quite certain that it's not overheating. 

Is there anything I can do to shorten the fill time? The pump noise can get annoying when running for 40 minutes.

Thanks again...Gord


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know a LOT about pumps, but I'm almost wondering if you have a check valve anywhere in that system.....

I'm not sure whether jet pumps have them or not, but what you're experiencing could be a check valve problem ? ? ? Anyone else? 

At your 20 feet of elevation, the water is putting 10lb of pressure back toward the well...... again, i'm not sure, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## pipefitter (May 17, 2008)

You mention drawing water from a river? and you mention setiment. Just a long shot but have you checked your supply? I've seen pipes almost closed shut with dirt! If a check valve isnt in the supply line mabey try turning your pump around (change the inlet to the outlet and get a bucket of clean water to draw from. this might blow out whatever is slowing you down!!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

when I was on well water I ran into problems where the mineral deposits would almost close the pipe up. Even at 70' that seems a long time for the pump to run. Wells run deeper then that. There was nipples running to the guage that would clog up, giving me false readings, was easier to change out the pipe then to try to clean them. also put a new pressure gauge on. good luck to you.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

New idea :

How about the hose that goes from your pump to your pressure switch?

I had an issue once where the fitting actually screwed into the pump was ALMOST corroded shut, making it difficult for the pressure switch to get a reading on the hose, and the pump would run for what seemed like an excessive length of time. Put in a new pressure switch, new fitting, new hose, and everything worked perfectly after that.


----------

